

 What's wrong with my font display? - skant
http://i.imgur.com/ZEStx.png

======
GICodeWarrior
Do you have the same problem on <http://www.ossfyd.com/>

It only happens on Windows and I thought it worked on Windows 7 but I was
either mistaken or there is an obscure option that needs to be toggled
(something other than cleartype; this is a more serious aliasing problem).

~~~
skant
Yeah something wrong here as well ::: <http://i.imgur.com/T3YiT.png>

~~~
GICodeWarrior
It works great in Linux and OSX. I think windows probably hates the font.

The other sites you see trouble on were probably designed on Linux or OSX as
well.

------
skant
I am using Windows XP and I have Cleartype on: <http://i.imgur.com/1pacl.png>

I see the same issue with other sites like: <http://i.imgur.com/sbzmy.png>

~~~
skant
The other site btw is androlib.com

------
jlwjr
It looks terrible because it's using the web font for Alte Haas Grotesk.

~~~
GICodeWarrior
Is there a known problem with this font?

~~~
jlwjr
I don't know, but i've rarely seen webfonts that work out well on Windows. I
haven't tried on any other OS.

~~~
GICodeWarrior
How does typekit get them to work? Do they just hand-pick fonts that alias
less terribly on windows?

~~~
jlwjr
Typekit probably uses Embedded TrueType/OpenType fonts, maybe that site used
another. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_typography#Web_fonts>

~~~
GICodeWarrior
My site provides eot, woff, ttf, and svg versions of the font...
<http://www.ossfyd.com/fonts/stylesheet.css>

------
punnned
Do a search on how to turn on Cleartype for whatever you're using.

